# Plastic sheet??



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I want to cut a new sub-base plate for my Dewalt router out of plastic sheet about 1/4" thick, what would be the best to cut on the scroll saw? Acrylic, Lexan or what. I would prefer something I can find easily like at a big box store in small quantities. Any experienced help and advice out there.


----------



## Tman1 (Jan 14, 2013)

I find acrylic to be more brittle than Lexan. It chips much easier, making it harder to get a smooth edge. It would also be more likely to crack if you drop something on it. Acrylic is also much easier to get a sharp edge with. 

Lexan cuts nicely and is very durable. It will flex, but so will acrylic. I'm not sure which is more likely to flex, I think they are similar. From my experience, I would go with Lexan without a question.


----------



## bossdriver (Mar 29, 2014)

When you cut it, cover both sides with several layers of clear tape. This will keep your blade from overheating and melting the plastic. You can also try using a layer of duct tape.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

IMO... cut it close with... whatever. band saw, jig saw, not sure about scroll saw but sure give it a whirl. My hesitation for a band saw or scroll saw is that your probably not going to buy a plastic blade, but you easily could for a jigsaw.

Anyway, my ultimate point is that you finish the cut with a trim bit on the router. no chipping, no melting, just a perfect edge that you can track against a wooden template that you can cut on whatever.

when I cut lexan, I turn my saw blade backwards and finish the cut on the router.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Either acrylic or lexan isn't as durable as the factory sub-base. You'll have to be more careful not to drop the router as you new sub-base will break easily.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> Either acrylic or lexan isn't as durable as the factory sub-base. You'll have to be more careful not to drop the router as you new sub-base will break easily.


The lexan will not break easily, however I find it very easy to scratch. I have a bunch of it left over from a project so I figured I would build a wide base for one of my routers. First time I used it a 23 gauge pin barley proud of the surface caused me to route off track. It scratched into the surface of the lexan base and pulled away from the template I was using.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been using lexan to make sub-bases for routers for years just so I can have a transparent base and I break one at least once a year where I've never broke a factory sub-base.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Steve, I didn't think Lexan would break either, that is what they make fighter plane cockpit canopies out of and bullet proof glass. I know plexi-glass will break easily and will yellow and scratch easy.

I sure hope it doesn't break because I have a pamplet rack to make using lexan.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

they make fish tanks out of acrylic... Its pretty damn strong.

but its not "hard" so it can scratch.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Acrylic is hard but brittle, lexan is durable but fairly soft, and both are going to break if you drop a power tool on them. Between the two, I'd go with the lexan, but even it isnt ideal. Unless you have to have a clear base, I'd find some phenolic. Much stronger. 

And yes, I know lexan is what gets used in bullet-resistant glass, but its generally a lot thicker than the sheets you get at the box store. Most start at 1 inch thick and go up from there. That said, a lot of things are bulletproof if you stack up enough


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I think the real question here is "what is the purpose". I've made numerous base plates, personally, I prefer polycarbonate (lexan). It is a lot stronger than acrylic but also softer and therefore scratches more easily. Acrylic is harder but also more brittle and easier to break. They are both flexible but of no/or little consequence as a router base plate is pretty well supported by at least 3 or maybe 4 screws. For longer plates, as in offset bases or planning jigs, I use 1/2" plywood or 3/8" lexan. For simple base plates to accommodate guide bushings or something like that, almost anything will work just fine. Most of the ones I have made are specifically for utilizing the larger, Lee Valley, guide bushings which require a 1½" through bore and a 1¾" counterbore. 
I usually rough out the size on the bandsaw and finish with an '0' flute router bit or flush trim bit. 
Again, a little more information would be helpful in suggesting an appropriate plan..


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm just not a big fan of clear plastic for too much of anything these days. But if you must. Lexan is tougher. After roughing out the size. Make a template and finish it off with a router bit. It should leave a finished cut. 

Your probably not going to find a thick enough piece at the box store. Bite the bullet and order up some 3/8" phenolic, paper based. You can find the size you need on eBay.

Al


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

Check out these guys for acrylic (Plexiglass) and polycarbonate (Lexan). I got the 50 lb box of polycarbonate recently just to mess around with and there were plenty of pieces for router bases. Prices are not bad for "cut to size" pieces compared to most of what I've seen. 

http://freckleface.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/plasticmaterialoddsandends.html


----------

